# Hard to find fittting



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

CFL said:


> Does anyone know where to get a non-metallic fitting that is 1/2" threaded female to 3/8" threaded male. It will be used to connect 1/2" lfnmc to a solenoid. I know they exist because I just used them on some safety switches recently but I can't find out where they came from.


A picture would be nice!


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Here's a link to the carlon carflex brochure, there is no fitting shown. According to carlon's instructions, their product can only be used with their listed carflex fittings. 
http://www.carlon.com/Master Catalog/Carflex_Brochure.pdf


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> A picture would be nice!


It wouldn't be much of a picture. All it is, is like a male adapter with the male side being 3/8", and the female end being 1/2" and threaded.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

CFL said:


> It wouldn't be much of a picture. All it is, is like a male adapter with the male side being 3/8", and the female end being 1/2" and threaded.


I have seen this type of fitting, I don't know what the correct trade name is.

Try O Z Gedney or Crouse Hinds site.

It could be called a male to female (or vice versa) reducer.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Plumbing supply house?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

mattsilkwood said:


> Plumbing supply house?


 I'm pretty sure it is/was an electrical fitting.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

oldtimer said:


> I'm pretty sure it is/was an electrical fitting.


 I am to but if he can't find one anywhere else.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

You sure it was for a 3/8" threaded hub, and not metric? I've put on some guard switches recently that had a metric threaded hub that was smaller than 1/2" IPS, but they came with the adapters for 1/2" IPS. They were Schmersal brand, and the part number for just the adaptor is M2012P.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Agree plumbing wholesaler.. Never seen a 1/2 - 3/8 plated threaded adaptor for electrical.
The plumbers adaptor will not pass inspection but sure it is safe.
And of course they are metallic.

3/8 fittings sound like something they may use in Europe.


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

CFL said:


> Does anyone know where to get a non-metallic fitting that is 1/2" threaded female to 3/8" threaded male. It will be used to connect 1/2" lfnmc to a solenoid. I know they exist because I just used them on some safety switches recently but I can't find out where they came from.


Sure, its called a bushing with a nipple. You can get them made in high density pvc ~ schedule 80 for example would be an easy find.

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?sku=62252


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

here is another, more exactly what your looking for ~ wrong size but you get the idea.

you want a 1/2 FNPT X 3/8 MNPT Adapter. Lowes, Homedepot , Locke, they all would have them.

http://www.plumbersurplus.com/Prod/...-Adapter-(570595)/57298/Cat/1001?SSAID=198698


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

Introyble said:


> Sure, its called a bushing with a nipple. You can get them made in high density pvc ~ schedule 80 for example would be an easy find.
> 
> http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?sku=62252





Introyble said:


> here is another, more exactly what your looking for ~ wrong size but you get the idea.
> 
> you want a 1/2 FNPT X 3/8 MNPT Adapter. Lowes, Homedepot , Locke, they all would have them.
> 
> http://www.plumbersurplus.com/Prod/...-Adapter-(570595)/57298/Cat/1001?SSAID=198698


Thank you for your input but both of those fittings were the opposite of what I was looking for. You're right, those are common and easy to find.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> You sure it was for a 3/8" threaded hub, and not metric? I've put on some guard switches recently that had a metric threaded hub that was smaller than 1/2" IPS, but they came with the adapters for 1/2" IPS. They were Schmersal brand, and the part number for just the adaptor is M2012P.


You might be right about them being metric. I just eyeballed them and it looked like 3/8". Plus, someone else already used a 3/8" steel fitting on another one but they could have just forced it in. I'll have to check. The ones I used before were for safety switches and they were sent together with the switches. I'm trying to get a hold of the guy that supplied them. 


I did a quick search for the part you named but had no luck. I'll try again.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I have the fitting in metallic. I have 8 of them. I have never seen them sold individually anywhere, They cam with undercabinet lights that had a 3/8 ko in them.


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

CFL said:


> Does anyone know where to get a non-metallic fitting that is 1/2" threaded female to 3/8" threaded male. It will be used to connect 1/2" lfnmc to a solenoid. I know they exist because I just used them on some safety switches recently but I can't find out where they came from.


then you are asking for it backwards or something. im trying to cypher through your description. I posted what you asked for. You are describing it wrong.

Which end accepts the female the 1/2" or the 3/8"

If you dont need a bushing then you need 1/2 by 3/8 bell reducer

could only be one or the other


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

CFL said:


> Thank you for your input but both of those fittings were the opposite of what I was looking for. You're right, those are common and easy to find.


if the 3/8's end has male threads and you need to get to 1/2" conduit then you want a 3/8" X 1/2" bell reducer.

If you 1/2" is female, like what your describing, or trying to describe, then you want a 1/2" by 3/8" adapter.

What am i missing?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

what you are missing is the fact that whatever brand of lfnc you are using has a listing, and using any old fitting to connect it violates the listing. It may not be hazardous with what he is doing, but it's a bad habit to get into.


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

wildleg said:


> what you are missing is the fact that whatever brand of lfnc you are using has a listing, and using any old fitting to connect it violates the listing. It may not be hazardous with what he is doing, but it's a bad habit to get into.


100% totally agree. That wasn't his question though. :laughing: I wonder if he even has a clue what he needs.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I just threw a bunch of these out. I may have a few more bouncing around. 

They come with Lightolier track light end-feed live ends. 
I'll see if I can find a pic.

Edit - Sorry, I think the male thread is a 1/2-14, not 3/8 pipe.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Here is what I am referring to:

http://lightingbygregory.com/lighti...=cse&utm_term=ll-7596&utm_campaign=lightolier


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> Here is what I am referring to:
> 
> http://lightingbygregory.com/lighti...=cse&utm_term=ll-7596&utm_campaign=lightolier


yes, thats a 1/2" fnpt to 3/8" mnpt adapter. if that's what he is after, I posted the information long ago


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

Introyble said:


> 100% totally agree. That wasn't his question though. :laughing: I wonder if he even has a clue what he needs.


................................


Mod note: _OK, CFL was not happy with this reply so let's just get back on topic. 
Introyble, please no more comments like this. _


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

Introyble said:


> yes, thats a 1/2" fnpt to 3/8" mnpt adapter. if that's what he is after, I posted the information long ago


 
Oh, what a smart guy, you posted that information LONG, LONG ago.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

We got some angry plumbers in here today!

~Matt


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

Introyble said:


> then you are asking for it backwards or something. im trying to cypher through your description. I posted what you asked for. You are describing it wrong.
> 
> Which end accepts the female the 1/2" or the 3/8"
> 
> ...





Introyble said:


> if the 3/8's end has male threads and you need to get to 1/2" conduit then you want a 3/8" X 1/2" bell reducer.
> 
> If you 1/2" is female, like what your describing, or trying to describe, then you want a 1/2" by 3/8" adapter.
> 
> What am i missing?


 

Talk about trying to (de)cypher. Now you got me just wasting my time.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

So was the item I posted something like what you need? From your description it seems perfect.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> So was the item I posted something like what you need? From your description it seems perfect.


Yes, that's what I needed, only in plastic. Instead I just changed over from thhn in carflex, to flexible cord. I was just trying to avoid having boxes and joints.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

CFL said:


> Yes, that's what I needed, only in plastic.


Wow. Huh, I have never seen anything like that in plastic. 

Glad you got it worked out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

CFL said:


> Talk about trying to (de)cypher. Now you got me just wasting my time.


Yeah I guess that schedule 80 pvc (the grey stuff) Bell reducer with a nipple just wouldn't of worked :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

